# FSH and oestradiol results unexplained and feel in limbo



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, wonder if anyone can help.

I was due to have the day 2/3 tests on my next period but I fell pregnant, so didn't. Sadly we had a miscarriage at 7 weeks, and after my period returned I took the test.

Our appointment with the consultant isn't until July but I was told I could ring for the test results. The woman I spoke to said that I qualified for IVF which sent me into confusion - I asked if the results meant I needed it or if we could conceive again naturally and she said she wasn't a clinician and could not answer. When I said I was worried she got noticeably irritated and said that I had to wait until July. Then she told me there was nothing to worry about and more or less told me off! 

Feel very disappointed by the experience given how lovely everyone was at the hospital when we had the miscarriage. Now I feel confused and scared. Surely they should not be giving out information if they can't explain it.

I've called my doctor to see if they can tell me what the results mean, so hope to find out more next week. But suspect they won't know as it's a specialist area.

My husband had a search on the internet for me and we saw conflicting information. Some say my FSH levels were normal but my oestradiol was low, others normal. 

The results the woman gave me were:

FSH - 7.6 II/l
Estradiol - 43 pmol/l

I am now very worried because some sites have said the oestradiol is too low, others say it is normal. We've tried so desperately hard and were so disappointed when we had the miscarriage, my eye is on my body clock because I'm 39 in September. Two months feels like forever to wait. I wish the person I spoke to hadn't told me anything if they weren't going to tell us what that means for us.

x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage and such a pity you have to wait until July to see the consultant.  I am no doctor but the results look good to me. All the research I have read says that your FSH should be ideally less than 10  so your level of FSH is good and is one indicator that you would respond well to IVF and your Estradiol should be under 50 for a successful cycle if you tested on day 2 or 3 of your cycle. So all in all looks good to me and I assume the person you spoke to was saying that with those levels you would be able to do an IVF cycle with them, some clinics won't take older ladies with FSH above 10 as they are less likely to respond well to the FSH drugs such as Gonal F. You could get a fertility MOT at another clinic in the meantime to check everything looks ok with regards to uterus, blood flow, tubal patency etc if this has not already been done.  You don't say why you would be considering IVF, are there already underlying issues?
Best of luck
Mel x


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Mel, gosh that is music to my ears! I read that normal FSH and low estradiol is pre menopausal. So have panicked all weekend! I don't have any underlying issues I am aware of, except being in my late 30s. It just took us a year of proper trying - haven't used contraception for 2 and a half years - to conceive and because I'm 38 we went for investigations. I was about to have the lap and dye and the day 2/3 test, and our consultant said we'd start to think about assisted reproduction when I fell pregnant. Sadly I miscarried at 7 weeks. So we have picked up where we left off with the investigations. I had the blood test at the hospital so rang the fertility department for the results, I think that's why why the person I spoke to started to talk about IVF - I think I got an administrator who just assumed that I was ringing to see if I qualified. When I said I wanted to know if I could still conceive naturally she got a bit annoyed and said she wasn't a clinician. I'd rather they hadn't told me than left me wondering if I haven't got long left to conceive naturally. Thank you for the info - it's all second guessing on my part because I know different labs use certain parameters. x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah ok that makes sense. I am very impatient so would be tempted to get a private scan in the meantime and AMH test to check everything looks ok but equally 8 weeks is not so long really. Guess you can keep trying in the meantime too and as you got pregnant before at least one of your tubes must be working ok. Hope it all works out ok for you, you may feel time is slipping away but late 30s is really not so bad.My friend is 38 and currently pregnant and my cousin just had her son at 39. Takes longer as you get older and of course miscarriages are more common but I reckon it will all work out just fine for you.  Unfortunately I am at the outer limits of age now as  I approach 43. I am on my 6th IVF now so hopefully it works this time round or we may need to think about donor eggs.
All the best x


----------

